# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Cyclone Box Installer v1.13, HD69xx Support, 15% Faster BF, 20 digits NCK, MEP-4, ..

## mohamed73

Hi, New Installer for *Cyclone Box* is Ready.  *What's new ?*  
=====================
Installer v1.13
24.05.2011
=====================
- New BB5 FBUS/USB Loaders v11.14.0 introduced
- Added 20 digits NCK recognization. Software will now give alert upon  reading LBF data, when 20 digits NCK data will be found. This saves  server time!
- The Profile Bits are also analyzed now during Reading LBF Data. If  phone is i.e. from Telcel Mexico - LBF data will not be readen (because  it will not accepted calculated NCK code). This saves server time!
- BB5/XGold LBF is creating now additional "BCL" format file
- BB5/XGold LBF is creating now additional "SHA" format file
- BB5/XGold LBF is creating now additional oclHashCat ATI based 64-bit BAT File
- BB5/XGold LBF is creating now additional oclHashCat ATI based 32-bit BAT File
- BB5/XGold LBF is creating now additional oclHashCat NVIDIA based 64-bit BAT File
- BB5/XGold LBF is creating now additional oclHashCat NVIDIA based 32-bit BAT File
- SIMLOC30 RPL Write Fixed (C7-00,C2-01,...)
- The generated "BAT" file could be used by oclHashCat-lite. It's 3rd party software, avaiable here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  .  Unpack it somewhere, and place in same dir readen "BAT" files.  oclHashCat is 15% faster (can reach 6Billions hashes/sec on 2xhd5970)  than log2cod, plus it supports latest ATI GPUS (HD6970,HD6990,HD6xxx).  It supports calculation resume, etc.
- You don't need now log2cod to generate LBF Data. Just use generated  BAT file for fast oclHashCat calculation. Generated COD file you can  send directly to our server via "Send COD File to server" button to  receive valid Level 7 code.
- Added oclHashCat COD file format support (now you can use oclHashCat  generated COD/TXT files to submit to server and calculate Level 7 code)
- Added MxCrap COD file format support (now you can use oclHashCat  generated COD/TXT files to submit to server and calculate Level 7 code)
- Added warning message when TX2 transmission error occurs during 2ND Loader Initialization
- Upgraded RAPIDO Custom loader to v1.05. Fixed Reading Unique Data  issues on old Public Rom (A8C1D671) based phones (N95,N78,...). 
- BlackBerry MEP-4 calculation added
- Merged previous updates (RAPIDO/RAPU/RAP4 all latest hashes support for reading LBF data, etc...)
- Fixed Security Code Reset Issues on DCT4/BB5 Platform
- Firmware v1.61 Released
- Minor changes and bugfixes  *Where from download?*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
The installer already contains all latest updates, you don't need to download nothing more! 
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------


## seffari



----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا اخى محمد ... مثبت لفترة مبروك لكل مستخدمى السيكلون

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

